# someone here was a bad bunny!



## Imbrium (Nov 18, 2012)

*sneaks into the bunny-only chat and glares around suspiciously at all the bunns*

ok, which one of you little bunny butts taught one or both of my little girls about nomming remote control buttons?! for MONTHS I could trust them around my remote and now FIVE buttons have bites taken out of them!!


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 19, 2012)

It wasn't me. Mommy doesn't have a TV.
However, you should try computer keys. They're delicious.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 19, 2012)

no TV?

bunnies aren't allowed in my bedroom where my computer is - WAY too many wires


----------



## Apebull (Nov 19, 2012)

Itz not me. I too buzy numming big holes in the couch to try de remote.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 19, 2012)

((Sophie)) :whistling I would NEVER tell anober bun how nummy de remote buttons are!

((Gary)) Yeah right, your such a big butt that you eat eberythinks! :eats:


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 19, 2012)

Umm... No comment:lookaround


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 19, 2012)

Fine. I fink dat waz me. But you're not allowed on da bunneh chat! I just wub Nala so I had to tell her!

~Vegas


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 19, 2012)

I hasn't tried the nommy remote control buttons, but the rugs and couches are especially nummy. Maybes I should try one.
Derby


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 19, 2012)

Gracie here....i havent tried the remote buttons, but I LOVE the wire to the baby monitor. I have never chewed anything until about a week ago...boy was that wire good. I completely chewed it in half and then took about 3 inches off of it too...mommy got her neighbor to fix it...now she has it hidden...so maybe ill try the remote now


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 19, 2012)

I say it was one of those two perpetrators of massive mayhem, "Not Me" or "I don' know". They've been troublemakers here for decades.


----------



## Penelope-Primrose (Nov 29, 2012)

Not me...Mummy never allows the buttons near my mouth no matter how much I find those chewy little things with numbers on th....I mean how could I eat them they are so groos!


----------



## lauratunes12 (Nov 29, 2012)

But... De romote control is so nummy! (actually, we can't ever trust Faith anywhere near the remote. She almost always finds a way to get it)


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 13, 2012)

We didn´t tell her but we would have if we´d had a chance. When we jump up on the sofa with mummy, she´s really quick and always moves it back onto the table....I can´t get up there...but we have had a little taste and it´s actually quite nice. Houdini´s favourite is the mobile charger and the telephone cord and Snowy likes the TV cord.....Mummy´s always leaving things lying around...she´s taking a lot of training if she doesn´t know by now that we love to chew cords and wires.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

our mummy is really well trained about cords on account of her kitty she had afore us used to nom through her cell phone's headset cord all the time and sometimes other cords too. we never get to nom tasty cords


----------

